# Must Have item in my Tool Box is:



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

KAP said:


> You look a lot younger than I expected in that pic...


Hey....that's somebody's sister in that picture. Somebody's pretty sister...but it aint' me sporting that clip.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Dan Turner said:


> Hey....that's somebody's sister in that picture. Somebody's pretty sister...but it aint' me sporting that clip.


Well, nowadays I wasn't sure if you went from this...










To this...










And if you had THAT work done, no sense in not looking a little younger... 

I will say though, you both share similar nose, jawline and teeth... so you never know...


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Dan Turner said:


> Ditto! You're either comfortable with something like a pencil...or you try to work handicapped by scribing with a finish nail or awl....which just ain't the same thing.
> 
> I buy these little add-ons to my hat...and there's always a pencil in it ready to go. But you're right...get to the job; set it all up with benches; stretch a cord and put out square, speed square and set my saw up and then.....no pencil. Framing crew will give you the hairy eyeball if you ask to borrow a pencil with a "I can't find mine." Who wants to nail rafters for a guy that can't keep his pencil on the job.
> 
> View attachment 521293


I have an inside pocket of my tool bag dedicated to marking tools. It has a handful of back up pencils, a white colored pencil, a couple sharpies, and a marking knife.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Usually carry 2 pencils and 2 black sharpies. Always in my left pocket. The other thing I have a hard time living without, and this is life not just work, is my foldable utility knife. Has a screwdriver and holds 2 extra blades. I'm naked if I don't have that with me.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

The tool I carry that others might not think of is earbuds. They are in my pocket every day. I listen to podcasts when working alone. They are also my go to for light hearing protection.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> The roll of contractor bags in the back of the box van. And blue towels.
> 
> Sometimes, after drinking too much coffee before going to the job, there is a point where there is not enough time to get back in the van and find a porta john. In fact, barely enough time, after feeling the urge, to line the garbage bucket with the bag before having to use it.
> 
> ...


Yep. 5 gallon bucket. Saved my arse many a time.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan Turner said:


> I buy these little add-ons to my hat...and there's always a pencil in it ready to go.


I'd poke my eye out trying to use that, but at least I keep a dozen or so pencils in the van at all times.

The go-to I'd be devastated without isn't even considered a construction tool. That would be my Leatherman. Gets used multiple times daily whether I'm working or not.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Hot melt glue and gun.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Why only one tho?!!! 

Magnet.. 110%
Little brass ring for my 4" stihl demo saw
Half face respirator
O ring kit while replacing hydraulic hose on the excavator... And the trucks are on their way back!!


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

KAP said:


> Well, nowadays I wasn't sure if you went from this...
> 
> View attachment 521294
> 
> ...


at ease there lieutenant...stand down.

I had sent a note to that gal to order some more of those clips...told her she was very attractive and quite an asset to her new company.

"I'll tell my wife what you had to say about her. Thanks for your business."

That stopped that.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd poke my eye out trying to use that, but at least I keep a dozen or so pencils in the van at all times.
> 
> The go-to I'd be devastated without isn't even considered a construction tool. That would be my Leatherman. Gets used multiple times daily whether I'm working or not.


The lady of the house got me a covered pouch for a multi-tool to hang on my belt which was very nice....however she didn't know what a multi-tool is. She also didn't know I don't own one.

I've heard Leatherman bandied around while shopping last year....any recommendations. I don't mind a multi-tool at all as long as it opens easy, blades stay sharp and easy to sharpen....especially when I don't feel like strapping any more on than I need to carry. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Pompanosix said:


> Why only one tho?!!!
> 
> Magnet.. 110%
> Little brass ring for my 4" stihl demo saw
> ...


I'm not a scrounger....but I'd look for a magnetic sweeper if I ever saw one posted at a used but not abused price. FOD is a big thing...but no one wants the honor to walk around looking down for any length of time. Thanks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dan Turner said:


> I've heard Leatherman bandied around while shopping last year....any recommendations.


I've carried one for 30 years or so, both at work and in "civilian life". There are about a gazillion models these days, but the one that works for me is the Wave+. It's not as honkin' huge as some models, but has the essentials--including a file.


















LEATHERMAN, Wave Plus Multitool with Premium Replaceable Wire Cutters, Spring-Action Scissors and Nylon Sheath, Stainless Steel - - Amazon.com


LEATHERMAN, Wave Plus Multitool with Premium Replaceable Wire Cutters, Spring-Action Scissors and Nylon Sheath, Stainless Steel - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> I've carried one for 30 years or so, both at work and in "civilian life". There are about a gazillion models these days, but the one that works for me is the Wave+. It's not as honkin' huge as some models, but has the essentials--including a file.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Once you start carrying a leatherman you wonder how you did without! I like to carry a Milwaukee sharpie in addition to my pencil.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

A pair of wire strippers, God damnit.

Andy.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Dan Turner said:


> If it one of those $200 Stilettos....you'd cut up some wall board...right?


It was a $35 Estwing but I still gave it a brief thought.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

wazez said:


> Once you start carrying a leatherman you wonder how you did without! I like to carry a Milwaukee sharpie in addition to my pencil.


I could definitely see reaching for a Do It All tool if I'm in a fix on a scaffold or worse...up a ladder without a tray. I've had a few instances of hanging a bar hanger between joists with a hand holding the hanger and the other trying to find the right screwdriver to fit the 12in OC vs a oversized wood screw. Just getting the thing started so it won't fall or take the wood screw with it made it even more important to have a shortie (another thing for my list of MUST HAVE IN THE BOX) to set the screw so I could leave it alone while I checked for my options in my pouch...or climb down to something that would.

Yeah...I knew these were 12in spaced joists before I went up there, but I never figured that wood screw being oversized in length, too. 90° hand screw driver would have been just what I needed without losing the whole set up on top of me and then down to the deck.

I've seen Leatherman more recommended than any of the other multi-tools. I got the pouch for one, I might as well fill it.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

avenge said:


> It was a $35 Estwing but I still gave it a brief thought.


Good man. We all know that one goof that'll kick a hole in the wall to get something that HE DROPPED in between studs. 1/2 scrap pieces all over the place, wallboard nails and glue too....and he won't even take the time to fix it. Just fill up the hole...the mud crew, tape and skim guys will fix the rest....just give them something to work with.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't pick one.... 
Depends on the task. Framing layout? Scratch awl. 
Trim? Accuscribe. 
Siding? Gecko Gauges. 
Concrete? Well.... I should just stay away from that for a while.... But a small wonderbar can be a lifesaver when setting forms.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Carry 3 of those in my Packout. Two heavy duty and one trim.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

asevereid said:


> I can't pick one....
> Depends on the task. Framing layout? Scratch awl.
> Trim? Accuscribe.
> Siding? Gecko Gauges.
> Concrete? Well.... I should just stay away from that for a while.... But a small wonderbar can be a lifesaver when setting forms.


since I replaced my always losing rip fence for my 6.5 in wormdrive.....if it's rough wood work, that fence is in that bag with everything else needed to work the saw bench. For crown in trim work, I keep a broken down push broom and hard wood handle. It's good for sweeping up the decking each day....but turn that broom over with the bristles facing me, it's perfect to bed the crown in after a tight snap into the cove. It's usually me and one more hand working crown up to about 10inches and three or four runs....single run crown will take the abuse from bed to seat with that broom and the wood broom head won't mar up the wall.

Oh yeah...more blades for the coping saw.

Come to think of it...there's a ton of must have stuff for each phase of work.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Dan Turner said:


> since I replaced my always losing rip fence for my 6.5 in wormdrive.....if it's rough wood work, that fence is in that bag with everything else needed to work the saw bench. For crown in trim work, I keep a broken down push broom and hard wood handle. It's good for sweeping up the decking each day....but turn that broom over with the bristles facing me, it's perfect to bed the crown in after a tight snap into the cove. It's usually me and one more hand working crown up to about 10inches and three or four runs....single run crown will take the abuse from bed to seat with that broom and the wood broom head won't mar up the wall.
> 
> Oh yeah...more blades for the coping saw.
> 
> Come to think of it...there's a ton of must have stuff for each phase of work.


I think you are now officially beyond "item" and into "items"...


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Railman said:


> The must have tool is always the one you left behind.



Which is why, even when I don't want to, I pull the tool trailer to the job.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

pinwheel said:


> Which is why, even when I don't want to, I pull the tool trailer to the job.


So technically the tool trailer is your tool... 

It just happens to have a lot of other tools along with it for the ride...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Robie said:


> Combination square.


I'm the only carpenter I know personally who carries one in their bags


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

Dan Turner said:


> I could definitely see reaching for a Do It All tool if I'm in a fix on a scaffold or worse...up a ladder without a tray. I've had a few instances of hanging a bar hanger between joists with a hand holding the hanger and the other trying to find the right screwdriver to fit the 12in OC vs a oversized wood screw. Just getting the thing started so it won't fall or take the wood screw with it made it even more important to have a shortie (another thing for my list of MUST HAVE IN THE BOX) to set the screw so I could leave it alone while I checked for my options in my pouch...or climb down to something that would.
> 
> Yeah...I knew these were 12in spaced joists before I went up there, but I never figured that wood screw being oversized in length, too. 90° hand screw driver would have been just what I needed without losing the whole set up on top of me and then down to the deck.
> 
> I've seen Leatherman more recommended than any of the other multi-tools. I got the pouch for one, I might as well fill it.


You need an awl.

That was a necessary tool. Probably good idea to dig it up for just like your sit.

Some of the screws I use just don't like to start, but a tap with an awl would end that.

Thanks


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dan Turner said:


> If it one of those $200 Stilettos....you'd cut up some wall board...right?



I had a Stilleto Tibone in my Occis for a dozen years or so. I don't bag up really anymore and it is a waste so I gave it to a 60+ year old slab man who did my granddad and dad's slabs and still comes out with his guys for me to help finish slabs. He does forms all the time, might save his arm..I put a Vaughn wood handle with hockey tape in my loop and I like it a lot. 

Only issue I ever had with the T-bone wasn't driving nails it was moving beams and headers and stuff into place- its dink,dink, dink vs bang, bang, bang 

It's a good nail driver though


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

Jaws said:


> I'm the only carpenter I know personally who carries one in their bags


I carry one in the belt on my backside. Falls out of the pouches too easily.

18" Flat bar (wonderbar) that's my go to tool.

Tape measure, pencil and phone probably the most used.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Porterfarm said:


> You need an awl.
> 
> That was a necessary tool. Probably good idea to dig it up for just like your sit.
> 
> ...


I keep an awl in my bags too.

Weirdest thing I still have in my bags is a Arkansas soap stone, you know your dad's cheap when he wants you to sharpen and reuse a couple times the utility blades... It stuck from when I was a kid. Came in handy in commercial, I'd do it when I was doing ceiling tiles and carpet squares


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Porterfarm said:


> I carry one in the belt on my backside. Falls out of the pouches too easily.
> 
> 18" Flat bar (wonderbar) that's my go to tool.
> 
> Tape measure, pencil and phone probably the most used.


My bags a have a slot for it


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

KAP said:


> I think you are now officially beyond "item" and into "items"...


I know. It's pathetic the junque that needs to cart back and forth....just in the event you wind up needing it. The magnet was one thing that came to mind while using it....the rest of this is hopefully something to WRITE DOWN to punch out what I need to haul with me.


----------



## TORC (Dec 26, 2021)

On my person, another vote for Leatherman or tape measure.

Must have in my toolbox would be toss up between framing square or laser level…


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dan Turner said:


> Ditto! You're either comfortable with something like a pencil...or you try to work handicapped by scribing with a finish nail or awl....which just ain't the same thing.
> 
> I buy these little add-ons to my hat...and there's always a pencil in it ready to go. But you're right...get to the job; set it all up with benches; stretch a cord and put out square, speed square and set my saw up and then.....no pencil. Framing crew will give you the hairy eyeball if you ask to borrow a pencil with a "I can't find mine." Who wants to nail rafters for a guy that can't keep his pencil on the job.











C.H. Hanson® Retractable Pencil Holder


Once you try C.H. Hanson's Retractable Pencil Pull, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it. This retractable pencil holder has a larger housing that clips onto your belt, pocket, or shirt, granting you quick access to a pencil whenever you need it. This holder isn't restricted to use...




www.menards.com


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

My absolute must have tool is a folding 5 in 1 painters tool. I almost always have one in the pocket on the right leg of my carpenter jeans. I keep a spare in my tool bag and a spare spare at home.

I'm partial to this one but there are a lot of variations now.









Warner 689 The Painter's Blade Folding 10-in-1 Tool - Tools Products - Amazon.com


Warner 689 The Painter's Blade Folding 10-in-1 Tool - Tools Products - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

So we have switched to doing more commercial carpentry work on bigger buildings, doors, hardware, specialties. The tool I think I use the most and miss the most when I don't have it (other than standard tools like a drill/impact) is our rubbermaid rolling carts. It's a tool bench, tool storage, work bench, it's like a Leathermen doesn't do any one thing well but great to have.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

For me, I always have a folding utility knife in my front pocket. There’s always something needing cutting, poking or scraping on my jobs. Lol


----------



## Porterfarm (Apr 1, 2019)

This time of year with severe cold, it has to be the heat gun and infrared thermometer..


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

RichVT said:


> My absolute must have tool is a folding 5 in 1 painters tool. I almost always have one in the pocket on the right leg of my carpenter jeans. I keep a spare in my tool bag and a spare spare at home.
> 
> I'm partial to this one but there are a lot of variations now.
> 
> ...


I've had that non-switchblade painter's blade for a lot of years...and yup, it's on my bucket minder that carries all my odds and ends gear. If I'm not running a hose and airnailer with brads to a little casing, base or shoe moulding...my ol' trim hammer comes to the rescue. The painter blade is right there with it to protect the wallboard or paneling while I'm tapping a finish nail home in a bad angle. It also works on small finish nails and brads by giving me a bigger target to hit with the blade that will drive that small nail in past all of the profile routed edges rather than tap a dent into some fine millwork trim.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Big Johnson said:


> C.H. Hanson® Retractable Pencil Holder
> 
> 
> Once you try C.H. Hanson's Retractable Pencil Pull, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it. This retractable pencil holder has a larger housing that clips onto your belt, pocket, or shirt, granting you quick access to a pencil whenever you need it. This holder isn't restricted to use...
> ...


I like it. I might have that ballcap bill clip sold by that great American gal in the bathing suit....but if I'm not thinking about it, as soon as I'm marked at the bench...I'll set the pencil down and then lose track shoving stuff around to cut and then digging through the saw dust to locate the pencil that should have gone back to the hat. Thanks!!


----------



## SkadiPP (Mar 5, 2020)

I read the question to be what's the one "convenient tool" not a must have but man does it make my life hard when I don't have it or easier when I do. I'd say my laser measure. As a one man show it makes long measurements or ceiling measurements SO much faster, easier and more accurate!


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

SkadiPP said:


> I read the question to be what's the one "convenient tool" not a must have but man does it make my life hard when I don't have it or easier when I do. I'd say my laser measure. As a one man show it makes long measurements or ceiling measurements SO much faster, easier and more accurate!


It's a free for all with a good bunch of guys.

Ditto on the Laser measure. I owned a Leica Disto when they first came on the scene....it's a good device, just cumbersome and unwieldy on working with one hand....and a pencil/paper in the other.

But...for all the freakin' lamps or knick-knacks that me and my tape have swept off the tables or stepping over anything and everything...the laser measure was the best thing ever invented when I could do an as-built drawing in half the time and working solo. I've used a smaller laser to measure crown....from the long point on a scarf joint back to the butting wall. It worked great. It just took 20 years to give it a try....mostly due to a "General Tool" laser that I could find my point because it was just that small.


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Great thread, seeing lots of answers that I agree with. I love the Ti-bone gifted to the foundation O.G. I have half a mind to do that with mine--I've only used it a handful of times since I laid down framing bags... 

Something I'd add--a must-have tool for interior/finish stages is a Starrett rule. I typically carry a 6" w/ 64th gradations on one side and a quick 32nd check on the other side. Comes in handy more often than you'd think.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Jaws said:


> I had a Stilleto Tibone in my Occis for a dozen years or so. I don't bag up really anymore and it is a waste so I gave it to a 60+ year old slab man who did my granddad and dad's slabs and still comes out with his guys for me to help finish slabs. He does forms all the time, might save his arm..I put a Vaughn wood handle with hockey tape in my loop and I like it a lot.
> 
> Only issue I ever had with the T-bone wasn't driving nails it was moving beams and headers and stuff into place- its dink,dink, dink vs bang, bang, bang
> 
> It's a good nail driver though


Yeah....when it comes to driving nails or beating wood to fit...if I'm going to lay in the effort, I need the noise that goes with it. That BANG BANG song of framing hammers pounding away that I could hear a half mile away has been replaced with a "p-toosh p-toosh" which gets drowned out whenever the compressor kicks on.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You all must be weaklings. My titanium hammer will move as much beam as my framing hammer.

Of course I framed with a 16 ounce hammer for years. So I probably am stronger than you guys. Or have a faster arm.

Don't hate the tool, hate your whimpiness.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

VinylHanger said:


> You all must be weaklings. My titanium hammer will move as much beam as my framing hammer.
> 
> Of course I framed with a 16 ounce hammer for years. So I probably am stronger than you guys. Or have a faster arm.
> 
> ...


Now just hang on....I use a 16oz hammer for setting trim there bubba! Here's a MANLY framing hammer that gets the job done. When I step up...the beams usually just crawl up to the mark. 

If I've got a galvanize 16d common to drive into a ironwood.....I pull this out of the holster and the nails drive themselves home to avoid getting walloped into place by BFH "nail motivator and adjustment tool.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> You all must be weaklings. My titanium hammer will move as much beam as my framing hammer.
> 
> Of course I framed with a 16 ounce hammer for years. So I probably am stronger than you guys. Or have a faster arm.
> 
> ...


 Seeing as how I used it for 10 years it obviously moved things just fine, I just don't wanna sound like a little beotch when I'm at work I guess, I'm sure one could frame in daisy dukes and a crop top too Lol. Sounds like a ladies 22 versus a 300 win mag. 

Im kidding, honestly didn't notice the difference to be truthful until I switch hammers, I gave the guy the hammer because I make my paper with a cell phone and with what I know not what I do anymore, that guy is still operatively building forms every day and his elbow is probably a 100 years old, That hammer was a waste for what it is intended for in my bags. I framed 3 rentals and an addition on a rental last year otherwise otherwise they sit in my toolbox. 

I imagine I owe him 3 or so of those hammers for for all the breakfast tacos and tamales and Mexican cokes his wife has brought me over the years because Jaunito was her special boy 😆 and now I'm still Jaunito, mijo or nieto. Meant something to him I think to my foreman said he told everyone I gave it to him lol


----------



## bambam7714 (Nov 11, 2018)

Dan Turner said:


> Now just hang on....I use a 16oz hammer for setting trim there bubba! Here's a MANLY framing hammer that gets the job done. When I step up...the beams usually just crawl up to the mark.
> 
> If I've got a galvanize 16d common to drive into a ironwood.....I pull this out of the holster and the nails drive themselves home to avoid getting walloped into place by BFH "nail motivator and adjustment tool.
> 
> View attachment 521397


Real men use a rig axe.


----------



## bambam7714 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have lots of tools I can't do without but since my father (and my teacher and best friend) passed away, His tools are the ones I can't do without. I used to hate a folding rule. (What, I look like a block layer to you?) but now I use the heck out of one. Rig axe too when I am framing. Who needs a Sawzall? Of course, I only frame at my house now and not commercially. 

For old time's sake.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

bambam7714 said:


> I have lots of tools I can't do without but since my father (and my teacher and best friend) passed away, His tools are the ones I can't do without. I used to hate a folding rule. (What, I look like a block layer to you?) but now I use the heck out of one. Rig axe too when I am framing. Who needs a Sawzall? Of course, I only frame at my house now and not commercially.
> 
> For old time's sake.


I've got one folding rule that's survived the test of time. My first tool box...left over wood with a closet rod handle....had a wood sleeve on end just for the ruler that rode there. I grew up very used to the folding ruler that when it came to 2 inside corners to measure....I was lost without the caliper slide as the tape wouldn't bend close enough and I refused to just make a short mark and measure to the end of the tape to add on to the length...which is what I pretty much did with a six foot rule, but I was spoiled with that slide. It worked for everything including a target for the elderly dumpy level that went everywhere.

I had a great teacher in the form of union carpenter from Michigan. He made anything that he needed with his own wood tool box that had been shouldered around for decades. He was a big fan of the worm drive saws which gave me the reason to buy one and stayed left handed saw ever since. In lieu of his old heavy body skilsaw...he was big on crosscut hand saws that he kept "tuned" and sharp. He could sharpen a chisel on concrete blocks and one of my first lessons when I bought up my first hammer...if you walk by a block wall or just a block laying on the ground....use it to clean your hammer face everyday.

He never had to say very much when he showed up on any job...everyone recognized what he was in his striped carpenter overalls and a nail apron, chewed up pencil behind his ear and his apprentice (me) toting his full tool box. He had enough years put in to talk business with any of the trades and craftsmen on any job....and the best lesson he taught me was "shut up and listen." He was right...no one wanted to hear from a teenager about anything to do with construction. If someone asked me a question there were only three acceptable answers:

_Yes Sir.
No Sir.
No Excuse Sir._

He and my dad were both in the Seabees during WWII. I met a lot of those guys over the early years and they were more than happy to trade off teaching anything you wanted to know but like anything else you had to work for them first in order to work with them...if they figured you were worth the effort. I miss those two Seabee's...but like you, I've held on to all the tools that was gifted to me when I was young and keep them hanging on my pegboard wall with the centerpieces being my wood long handled push drill/driver and my bits and brace. They've aged better than I have.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Oct 8, 2021)

My laser-bob.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Zulu Kono said:


> My laser-bob.


Did you name all of your tools?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

And his ruler Ken. And his Hammer George


----------



## Zulu Kono (Oct 8, 2021)

DenverCountryBoy said:


> Did you name all of your tools?


Don't you?


Leo G said:


> And his ruler Ken. And his Hammer George


And my saw Squatch.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Zulu Kono said:


> My laser-bob.





Zulu Kono said:


> Don't you?
> 
> And my saw Squatch.


Yowsuh!! Skilsaw BigFoot?


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go) (Aug 29, 2021)

Dan Turner said:


> No matter what one spends on equipment or hand/power tools...there's always ONE item that you'd be missing if you left home without it.
> 
> It's not the obvious drop cords, chargers for those battery users, wrecking bar or boom box...it's just that "Go To" tool that you never think about it until....you actually need it. Rarely need it very often...but cussin' yourself if you wind up without it when it would come in more handy that you ever thought it to be.
> 
> ...


I will definitely say a Pencil 😂


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> View attachment 521585


You know, I'm pretty certain that there's more comfortable and elegant nipple clamps available out there....


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

asevereid said:


> You know, I'm pretty certain that there's more comfortable and elegant nipple clamps available out there....


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Zulu Kono said:


> My laser-bob.


...

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Dan Turner said:


> I've got one folding rule that's survived the test of time. My first tool box...left over wood with a closet rod handle....had a wood sleeve on end just for the ruler that rode there. I grew up very used to the folding ruler that when it came to 2 inside corners to measure....I was lost without the caliper slide as the tape wouldn't bend close enough and I refused to just make a short mark and measure to the end of the tape to add on to the length...which is what I pretty much did with a six foot rule, but I was spoiled with that slide. It worked for everything including a target for the elderly dumpy level that went everywhere.
> 
> I had a great teacher in the form of union carpenter from Michigan. He made anything that he needed with his own wood tool box that had been shouldered around for decades. He was a big fan of the worm drive saws which gave me the reason to buy one and stayed left handed saw ever since. In lieu of his old heavy body skilsaw...he was big on crosscut hand saws that he kept "tuned" and sharp. He could sharpen a chisel on concrete blocks and one of my first lessons when I bought up my first hammer...if you walk by a block wall or just a block laying on the ground....use it to clean your hammer face everyday.
> 
> ...


This was a great post

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Gotta have a stick rule.

Don't want to step on Dan's toes, I enjoyed his story too. Bear with this story, it has a good tie in.

I had an uncle who was a carpenter. Old country taught, old school skills. Braces and handsaws the preferred tools.

Unc was a bachelor in NY, but born and raised in Ireland. When young people from the village emigrated to the US, it was common to stay with someone for a few weeks or a few months until they got on their feet with a job and an apartment. He helped many out over the years. One was a young gal who came over and found a boyfriend, along with her job and apartment. Well, one thing led to another, and she and a new baby moved back in. Not ideal, but he rolled with the punches and was a surrogate grandpa for this little guy for life. Taught him his life lessons a guy needs to know. She ended up marrying and they moved on. They remained close.

When Unc passed, we were the closest relatives and cleared out the house. I ended up with many antique planes, clamps and other woodworking tools. Still need to get them properly displayed. Along with these, we had about a dozen stick rules. Some with the slide, which he always printed his name inside. We split them up and I landed home with a few of them.

The time for the funeral comes and we are planning out who is doing the readings and eulogy. Last minute, a late 20's "grandson" pops up and wants to do the eulogy. How could we refuse? 

This young man tells the incredible story of a selfless soul who taught him how to measure up as a man. The things you do as well as the things you say define who you are. Either you are straight and true or a little askew. Unc had his helper tagging along fixing all the neighbors sticking doors and broken window sashes when he was young. Stick rule always in the hip pocket, ready to reveal what doesn't measure up. 

Young man was wondering at the end of his speech, if Unc pulled out his stick rule, would he measure up? 

After the cemetery, I had my wife run home to reach into the left hip pocket of my work pants. Unc's rule was there as I was using it the day before. 

You should have seen his eyes when I opened the slide to show Unc's name printed neatly inside. Not that it meant much, but I told him that I'm sure he measured up quite fine to Unc's standards. Straight and true.

Stick rule is a daily use.

Got a fatmax for as needed, lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dan Turner said:


> I've got one folding rule that's survived the test of time. My first tool box...left over wood with a closet rod handle....had a wood sleeve on end just for the ruler that rode there. I grew up very used to the folding ruler that when it came to 2 inside corners to measure....I was lost without the caliper slide as the tape wouldn't bend close enough and I refused to just make a short mark and measure to the end of the tape to add on to the length...which is what I pretty much did with a six foot rule, but I was spoiled with that slide. It worked for everything including a target for the elderly dumpy level that went everywhere.
> 
> I had a great teacher in the form of union carpenter from Michigan. He made anything that he needed with his own wood tool box that had been shouldered around for decades. He was a big fan of the worm drive saws which gave me the reason to buy one and stayed left handed saw ever since. In lieu of his old heavy body skilsaw...he was big on crosscut hand saws that he kept "tuned" and sharp. He could sharpen a chisel on concrete blocks and one of my first lessons when I bought up my first hammer...if you walk by a block wall or just a block laying on the ground....use it to clean your hammer face everyday.
> 
> ...


That'd the kind of gentlemen you don't run into often anymore but when you do it makes you proud to be in the same field and profession


----------



## Builderdad (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm good with a pencil and common sense.


----------

